# What age to start kids in archery?



## winter86 (Feb 13, 2003)

I started at 13 months old.....never to early to start good habbits. Learn early the right way and you won't have to re-learn later. It becomes just as easy as talking and being potty trained...ok well maybe not that easy! 
Like I said I started at 13 months, shot for fun/hunting till 15, then shot my first 5 spot, by 16 I shot my first 300, by 17 I shot my first 550 field round, by 18 I shot my first 60 X, by 19 I shot a 1400 fita round....well you get the idea. I never suffered from severe target panic because of the good habbits my dad taught me as a youngster. I never had any fancy equipment growing up, just enough to have a bow fit me properly.
The biggest thing is keep it fun, teach good form, and the kid will take it to the next level if he/she wants to.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

I started my son at 6yo. he is 8 now im glad i did he loves to shoot his genesis cant wait till i can take him bow hunting.


----------



## Mountainman7640 (Feb 16, 2007)

Started my Grandson at 5. Not sure there is an age to say is right. If they have the want be there and teach them. There is no age to start young ones in a great sport. Just remember they learn what you teach and teach them SAFETY first then let them enjoy it.. I teach Hunter Education in our state and we are asked this question all the time. There is no right answer although you must also have the right equipment for the age. I love to see people start kids out young how else do they learn..


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Anytime, start with just letting them be part of the experience....


----------



## BoBean (May 17, 2005)

I started mine at 6 but i would say that they really had the attention to understand at 8. Prior to that they are just tossing arrows. As far as getting good equipment that fits it is about 8 also.


----------



## STONE386 (Feb 13, 2003)

I have 6 year old daughter, a 4 year old son and another 20 month old son. I started them at 5 and 3 flinging real arrows in the air in the back yard with a toy bow. I just bought a Stacey Tom Thumb II for my girl. (she agreed to camo for her brother's sake)

The Tom Thumb II is still too long for my 4 year old boy but it fits my 6 year old girl perfectly. There are other bows that go down to 18" inches or maybe less but the mass weight of the bow is the problem. The Tom Thumb II is the only bow light enough for her to hold up for any length of time. 

I expect to get a bigger bow for my daughter in a year or two and pass the Stacey down to my 1st son.

It depends on the kid, but they are only young once and I want to make the most of our time while they are young. 

Once I got the Tom Thumb to fit correctly it's pretty easy to rule out the genesis. I don't even need a press to make draw length adjustments.

http://www.staceyarchery.com/tom-thumb.html


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

when they show interest....getting ready to order my 5 yr. old daughter a Browing discovery and and change the innercam so she'll have let off....have fun and good luck...


----------



## jackdale1970 (Apr 29, 2006)

*start 'em young*

I introduced all my kids at young ages, simpley by having them with me when shooting 3D or targets in the backyard. They all got the little suction cup arrow/bow set, and the youngest even had a NERF bow and arrow. Then on to the Barnett Lil' Souix, and then the Genesis. Let them shoot as much or as little as they want, if they only shoot 10 targets at the 3D range, so be it. You won't be sorry you got them into archery, except for the beating the old checkbook takes...:wink: My 13 year old shot his first 2 deer last year (both with a bow and a gun), and is shooting some pretty good scores at indoor 3D. My 9 year old daughter is trying to make her mind up between a Micro Midas, Micro Adrenaline, or the Alpine Micro; hard choice, because none of them are "as pretty" as her pink Genesis....the 6 year old is also just about ready to step up into a "big boy bow", he thinks the Genesis is too small. They all love shooting, and are showing real interest in hunting and the outdoors. It is awesome to have your whole family shoot with you, and I believe we are closer because of our activities together. I guess I said all that to say this....get them started NOW! You won't regret it....


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I started my youngest by carrying him around in a car seat to 3D shoots at 6mo! He shot his first state tourny last weekend and shot a 270 19X at nine. He is even MORE excited to shoot after that tourny. Start 'em early start 'em right and you will have a shooting/hunting partner for life. Just ordered him an Ignition yesterday!


Nice to see your name on here again Winter86! Little break at school?
John


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

I started all my Grandkids out at age 6. The oldest 2 are now 13 and they love to shoot.  My youngest granddaughter is only 3 1/2, so it will be a little while before she gets started.   

Just Remember To Keep It Fun and Have a Lot of Patience! 

Dick


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*2 things for me*

1. When they are physicly able to draw the bow and maintain a safe let down.
2. When they are able to follow directions to be safe on a range.

Of course number 2 can be debatable, but you get my drift.

My 4 your old daughter can pull her nerf bow but still working on the following directions piece. :wink: 

She does ask lots of questions about "daddy's bow" and "Deer Hunting".
I stop to answer everyone with enthusiasm.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

My kids were 5 and 1 when I started shooting. I would pull them in a wagon because at that time we were shooting 30-40 target courses. Bring LOTS of snacks for them during 3d shoots...it helps keep them happy. If they dont want to shoot all the targets...thats fine. Keep it fun. My son who was 1 when he started does not have much interest in the sport now, maybe he will pick it back up later. My daughter was 5 when she started and was the ASA national Champion and Shooter of the year at age 15. She still goes with me to some national events when she can.

Good luck and have fun with them...they will be off to college before you know it.


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

I started shooting at 29, when my son was three. I got him a stick and string with suctions, and moved it up from there. He is now 9 and is shooting a Hoyt Banshee. He loves to shoot, and we get to spend some quality time together. 

Oh, and both my daughters (5 and 4) respectively also love to go out in the yard with us and fling the toy bow and arrows around. 

It is a great family activity. Now only if my wife would shoot.....I could get a lot more toys!


----------



## GoWestYoungMan (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow! Great replies. I am very interested in the Tom Thumb II but will also look at some of the other alternatives. The investment in a quality bow that is upgradable as they grow up is a good idea. 

I bought my 4yr old a nerf bow over Christmas and I think he is ready for an upgrade. :wink:


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

My middle daughter started at 10, she's now 21. My son started with the old hand me down Brave bow at 5 years old. At 6 he had a Parker Jr Mag, at 8 a Barker Buckshot, and now he's 10 and just got a Martin Leopard! One thing we did with him, was I made some Gold Tip Ultrlite 600 Entradas. I cut them longer so he could grow with them. The arrows are light and zip just like dads bow!


----------



## Loveableanimals95 (Jan 24, 2021)

winter86 said:


> I started at 13 months old.....never to early to start good habbits. Learn early the right way and you won't have to re-learn later. It becomes just as easy as talking and being potty trained...ok well maybe not that easy!
> Like I said I started at 13 months, shot for fun/hunting till 15, then shot my first 5 spot, by 16 I shot my first 300, by 17 I shot my first 550 field round, by 18 I shot my first 60 X, by 19 I shot a 1400 fita round....well you get the idea. I never suffered from severe target panic because of the good habbits my dad taught me as a youngster. I never had any fancy equipment growing up, just enough to have a bow fit me properly.
> The biggest thing is keep it fun, teach good form, and the kid will take it to the next level if he/she wants to.


Nobody can start 13 months old.


----------



## MATP38/4500 (Mar 11, 2012)

My boy got his atomic almost a year ago to date. He was 3.5 at the time and now actually shows a tiny bit of consistency at 4.5 . He shoots about 5yds. Some times he shoots 5 times some times he shoots 25 times. What ever age just don’t force them. He takes his bow and toy trucks to the ground blind with me. Never did I think I’d ever be playing trucks while hunting lol. Bring on turkey season !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

5 for actually shooting. Wants to do it everyday.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

My buddy got both his boys started at about 3.5. They are about 4 and 5 now and they do 3D shoots with us. They only shoot the close targets of course but they are both pretty good archers. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## HeBrew (Dec 21, 2019)

I got my son a Bear Cruiser lite when he was 6. He didn't really get into it for about a year. He's almost 8 now, but at the rate he's going he'll be a better shot than me, before long!!😃


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Granddaughter 4 yo have her shooting a small recurve.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Started my son at 3 with the ol nerf bow, and his older cousin gave him a Bear this Christmas. He can't pull it back yet but he's carrying it around when I'm out back in the field shooting. He has a deep desire for it, at 4, and I cant wait to see him grow in it if he keeps interest!


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

I started mine at 5, gave up trying to "teach" him, just let him have fun.........when he was a couple years older, he was able to understand what I was trying to teach him, kid is now 12, shoots great


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Started my nephew last year at 6 years old. Got him shooting a compound and a carter evolution mini. I mostly have him pop balloons at 10-15 yards to keep it fun and we go shoot 3d courses when we can.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boilerman86 (Jan 23, 2017)

gridman said:


> I started mine at 5, gave up trying to "teach" him, just let him have fun.........when he was a couple years older, he was able to understand what I was trying to teach him, kid is now 12, shoots great


This. 

When they’re young, just let them have fun (obviously follow safety protocols). If they only want to shoot 5 arrows, shoot 5 arrows. 

Worst mistake you can make is forcing them to do something or making it “serious”. They’re kids, let them have fun and they will associate it with feeling good later in life.


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

Got my 2 year old grandson a bear valiant ,cheap kids bow. I help with the bow arm and he does the rest. He'll go longer than grandpa wants to most of the time. It great to see his enthusiasm, no matter where the shot goes, it's great.


----------



## Riverbc (May 4, 2011)

Started my grandson at 3. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELK10348 (Oct 2, 2018)

We started our daughter out when she was 6 years old with a small long bow.


----------



## Dsmless (May 15, 2018)

They are all different. My now 7y old daughter started at 4. She likes its and can hold and draw back her diamond atomic for a good 20 minutes of shooting at 15yds. My second is 4 and she likes it but cannot draw or hold the bow by herself. Both have there own bows, just different kids and learn at different speeds. 
If they did not ask me to try it I would not have pushed it on them.


----------



## Dsmless (May 15, 2018)

My good friend was over today and has kids that are 12 and 10. Talking about hunting lead to me setting up one bow for them to try, just to see if they would like it. The older one did not care for it at all. The 10year old took to it very well. 
First time using a bow and a index release, with just the basics he was hitting a 10” paper plate at 20yds. Even turned the draw weight to 20lbs. This happened all within an hour. Very glad to see kids take something on there own, and make it theirs without a push.


----------



## buckhunter08 (Nov 9, 2005)

Got my daughter a bear cruzer lite when she was 4. Just got her to fling arrows all over the yard, shooting with fingers and no site. She loved it. Now she is 7 and shoots a full setup and shoots very well. My son is 4 and just started him out the same way. I didnt want to start out to complicated. Just give them a bow and let'em fly.


----------

